# automounting usb drives



## jrl1357 (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyway to do this? Most drives I use would be fat12/16/32 or ntfs. Would like to connect them automatically rather then spending ten minutes each time figuring out what device it is and how to mount it. FM is pcman


----------



## bustedhalo (Sep 28, 2012)

Are you mounting multiple drives at one time or just one? If it's just one drive, it's pretty easy to find it. Just type *ls /dev* and look for the daX device to mount.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2012)

Automounting in Gnome and XFCE doesn't work anymore since they started depending on udev/uevent.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2012)

See sysutils/automount.


----------



## SNK (Sep 28, 2012)

sysutils/volman is quite neat, though no automounting.


----------

